# Ngôi nhà đẹp xuất sắc với góc view vô cùng thoáng đãng và bình yên



## maokamika (6/12/21)

Ngôi nhà đẹp xuất sắc với góc view vô cùng thoáng đãng và bình yên Chỉ là một ngôi nhà cấp 4 nằm sát đồng lúa nhưng cách sắp xếp không gian và xử lý sự riêng tư đầy tinh tế của nó đã nhận được nhiều sự khen ngợi. Các công trình kiến trúc Nhật Bản vẫn thường nhận được nhiều lời khen tặng của giới kiến trúc thế giới bởi sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa tính độc đáo, sáng tạo với yếu tố thiên nhiên. Chẳng những các trung tâm thương mại hay công trình nhà ở sang xịn mà ngay cả một ngôi nhà cấp 4 Dự án Kita Group tại Vĩnh Long cũng có thể khiến bạn phải trầm trồ bởi sự xuất sắc của nó. Ngôi nhà cấp 4 này nằm tại phía nam với vị trí gần một khu rừng lớn, trước mắt là cánh đồng lúa xanh mướt mát, do đó lợi thế của ngôi nhà này trước tiên phải kể đến chính là góc view Dự án Kita Group Vĩnh Long vô cùng thoáng đãng cũng như sự bình yên của vùng nông thôn. Ngôi nhà nằm ngay cạnh cánh đồng lúa xanh mướt. Không gian xanh thoáng rộng là điểm cộng của ngôi nhà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thoạt nhìn ngôi nhà cấp 4 này không hề có gì đặc sắc, thậm chí lối vào nhà còn có phần đơn điệu với tường nhà và phần mái ốp miếng lợp màu xám. Nhưng mặt sau của không gian ấy thực sự đáng giá với khoảng sân rộng nhìn ra thẳng cánh đồng. Nhờ khoảng sân này mà các thành viên trong nhà có thể tận hưởng thiên nhiên, nắng vàng, những cơn gió mơn man. Thậm chí đôi mắt của họ sẽ được chiêu đãi bức tranh xanh rì hoặc vàng ươm của cánh đồng lúa vào các thời điểm khác nhau. Mặt tiền của ngôi nhà rộng rãi phù hợp với nhu cầu vui chơi của gia đình có con nhỏ. Khoảng sân ở mặt sau là điểm nhấn và giải pháp cho không gian nhà. Các không gian sống trong nhà đều được thiết kế xung quanh và kết nối với khoảng sân nhìn thẳng ra cánh đồng. Dù cách thiết kế không quá độc đáo, vật liệu xây dựng hay nội thất cũng không có gì đặc sắc, nhưng rõ ràng ngôi nhà này thực sự mang đến cho người ta cảm giác dễ chịu. Đặc biệt khi các phòng đều có thể tiếp nhận ánh sáng, gió trời trực tiếp cũng như có khoảng sân rộng cho nhu cầu thư giãn. Khoảng sân rộng ở giữa nhà không chỉ cung cấp ánh sáng, mang thiên nhiên vào nhà mà còn là nơi cô bé con thoải mái chạy chơi. Tuy vậy, thiết kế sân vườn rộng này lại có một nhược điểm là dễ làm mất đi sự riêng tư của các thành viên. Cũng bởi thế, các KTS đã thiết kế khối phòng sinh hoạt dạng giật cấp, theo đó, mỗi "cấp" của phòng sẽ thấp hơn khoảng sân chính nhìn thẳng ra cánh đồng 45cm. Nhờ thiết kế tinh tế này, những người nông dân dù canh tác trên cánh đồng sẽ không thể thấy quá trình sinh hoạt của các thành viên, đem lại sự riêng tư cho những người cư ngụ trong nhà. Khối phòng khách thấp 2 cấp so với khoảng sân hiên nhìn ra cánh đồng, do đó giữ được sự riêng tư cần thiết. Nội thất đơn giản, đủ dùng cùng cách xử lý tinh tế mang đến cho ngôi nhà sự tiện nghi và vẻ đẹp đáng kể. Các phòng ngủ được đưa về hai cánh nhà để đảm bảo sự riêng tư. Các phòng đều nhỏ gọn, vừa đủ cho nhu cầu. Phòng ngủ cho trẻ với góc nhìn ra khoảng sân có cây xanh mát mắt. Phòng may để đáp ứng nhu cầu, sở thích của người mẹ. Không gian tủ quần áo của cả gia đình. Phòng vệ sinh nhỏ gọn, đủ tiện nghi. Dù là nhà cấp 4, nhưng sự riêng tư, tiện nghi và cảnh quan xung quanh nhà hẳn sẽ khiến nhiều người thích thú dự án Kita Vĩnh Long và ước mơ.


----------

